
Show HN: Datamo – upload data, create graphs, share - agd
https://datamo.io
======
agd
Creator here. We're trying to simplify and speed up the process of creating
graphs, whilst also providing a place to store data (public or private) in the
cloud. Our user datasets are modelled on GitHub/GitLab repos, so you can add
descriptions and update them over time.

This is still quite new and any feedback would be fantastic. If you have any
questions just ask. :)

edit: Here's an example dataset that I've created:
[https://datamo.io/james/premier-
league-16-17-arsenal](https://datamo.io/james/premier-league-16-17-arsenal)

